# android root corrupt and weird acting



## perus (Apr 27, 2012)

i know putting question on hacking is illegal in this corum.but facto of rooting is still undefined.i have corrupted and my tab is acting weird so help or atleast provide link to get help

main subject: cut and copied xbin files to
bin resulting root corrupt

i own a device xpad x1010
manufactured by simmtronics
india .it was rooted. i decided to
have some fun and download
dsploit .i also installed busybox for
this.my device already had busy box
as shown by root checker but i
installed it.all my apps vanished
and many data was lost and my tab
was acting weird.no apps was
getting installed so i googled and
found some where to delete inbuilt
apps and move the contents from
xbin folder to bin .it worked but and
all my apps and data was
restored.but root was corrupted.root
checker showed device not
configured properly or not granted
.now i want to fix this problem i
dont want to reroot my device as
many thing i have added to root.
not:while installing busybox it give
option for backup which i have done
but cant find it anywhere.
previously my root checker told my
device is root access ,but superuser
not installed.


----------

